# ev noob from michigan looking to build a 300foot dirt/sand drag quad



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Have you dynoed it? With an idea of the power you have now we can suggest what you need.


----------



## scott zimmerman (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm at 65 hp on alky 110 race fuel 50hp. Looking to get 75hp with room to go up to 100hp if that helps thanks again.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel confident that this would be overkill for your application, but am reasonably certain that it could fit.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162081653249


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

OMG that motor would be awesome. Only trouble is finding batteries and a controller to run voltage that high in a small / light vehicle


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't know about the controller, for batteries I would suggest a crap load of RC high C discharge batteries in series/parallel similar to what Jayls5 did for his sandrail. At the higher voltage that this motor runs at, I would presume that the individual cells would be seeing less amps overall while being able to maintain a stiffer voltage due to their high C ratings. 

Again, pretty sure that this motor with RC batteries would be complete overkill for this application.

But since it's a racing application, it seems like the high C rated batteries at the relatively lower ah size might work. I honestly don't know though.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Then again, if 75hp would be adequate, maybe an AC-20 running 120v 650a would do?

With the RC cells, the voltage sag might not be as bad as on the HPEVS graph which might mean a longer torque curve. 

http://www.hpevs.com/hpevs-ac-electric-motors-power-graphs-ac-20.htm


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Lonestar could build you a firecracker drag racing pack. How many HP do you want?


----------

